# acute or chronic



## LTibbetts (Nov 12, 2008)

How do decide between an acute or chronic rotator cuff repair? I have a pt with a time of 3 months of problems with her shoulder. The physician claimed that there was degenerative  changes in the joint due to her rheumatoid disease but it does not appear to be end-stage disease in the shoulder. This would be acute, right? 
Also, if while in there the physician notices 2 osteophytes and removes them with the osteome, that is included in the repair codes, correct?


----------



## mbort (Nov 12, 2008)

thats an open can of worms!!  lol

Per some of the documentation I have from seminars and such, if the patient has undergone conservative treatment and then requires repair, it is chronic.  If the patient has a RCT tear and the doc schedules surgery, its acute.  

Good Luck with this one!!
Mary


----------

